# Solved: NEro like CD burning software for Ubuntu?



## chatterjee

Can you please suggest me a CD/DVD burning software for Ubuntu 7.04?I'll be glad to see replies coming in....


----------



## arochester

...K3b...


----------



## briealeida

I second that.

K3b is the stuff! http://freshmeat.net/projects/k3b/

I've yet to find an app that rivals it.


----------



## chatterjee

BTW,will it work on GNOME?


----------



## briealeida

Absolutely!

I've been using it with GNOME sans issue.

Edit:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487094


----------



## saikee

Actually if a Ubuntu user clicks an iso file in the desktop Ubuntu will check the presence of k3B. If none is found it will suggest to the user to apt-get K3B by providing the necessary command in the terminal.


----------



## chatterjee

Thank you all very much...it's a nice piece of software,I think.Thanks a lot....


----------

